# Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

Alright heres the deal I drive a 2002 Jetta wagon with an engine code AVH. The thing have close to 130000 miles on it. Recently I did a timing belt - Water pump -etc change to it. The factory pump looked really good if anyone really wants to know ( i have pix to prove it). The thermostat went bad tho and I had a couple of heat issues for a couple of days. 
The week after I drove it though I started to notice a leak coming from the drivers side (Yup Drivers side coolant flange cracked- got pix to prove that one too)
So that weekend on a rainy day while the wagon was parked over a sewer drain, i go to start it up and the motor was misfiring like crazy. so I decide just to wait until its a drier day to see if I can start if the rain was causing a problem
lo and behold, the thing starts right up on a bright sunny cold day . GREAT! Drive it into my garage and pop the hood. I was going to change my spark plugs and wires anyways ( I wanted to do this when I did the timing belt change but didn't get the parts till late). Also now I have to do the coolant flange anyways. Its at this point I check the codes and sure enough misfire cyl1 and cyl 2 (those are the only two reporting misfires)
So Next I swap out 
1. Ignition Coil pack
2. Ignition wires
3. Spark Plugs 
4. Drivers side coolant flange 
5. Clip on the Vag
6. Clear the codes
7. Turn on the ignition 

and....
I get
====
4 Faults Found
17763 Cylinder 1 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1355 -35-00

17769 Cylinder 3 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1361 -35-00
17772 Cylinder 4 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1364 -35-00
17766 Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1358 -35-00






























So Now I have an electrical problem and I am hoping someone can help 
Dana Tech from PA has graciously offered up some help but when I rerouted the ground It did not do the trick. although I didn't clear the codes again either. Anyways I am hoping someone out there has any suggestions to help fix the problem.
TIA


_Modified by GoonersRedWagon at 10:46 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (GoonersRedWagon)*

check your wiring harness connector on your coils. Make sure it's snug and tight.
from one 2.0 wagon owner to another










_Modified by elRey at 12:14 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (elRey)*

Yup. I'll triple check again tonight. 
even tried a second coil pack (All four cylinders are covered on one pack for the 2.0l model).
The only thing I think may be a problem is that the cold wet weather causing the misfiring. I may have some sort of bare wire dangling out there. Any thoughts??


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (GoonersRedWagon)*

bump for the weekend


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (elRey)*

elRey 
Check it and its tighter than .....

Anyways I checked the voltage going across 1 and 6 on the Harness and its going back in range. I believe something around 12. Bentley specs it closer to 11.5 Min. So I ran an activation test on the connectors 2-5 and the LED did their flashy thing. 
I check the resistance of the spark plug wires. they are within spec. This gremlin is getting to me


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (elRey)*

Alright.. so far I stuck in the OLD coil pack and no electrical issues..
The Wagon Likey OEM products I suppose








All in a day to save some money and I get screwed .. oh well. We'll see how she runs in the next few days.


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (GoonersRedWagon)*

seems like the original cause of the Misfires was just the Ignition wires, as I am not experiencing any CEL's after i swapped the new Ignition coil with the old one that I was about to toss ( good thing I didn't)


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (GoonersRedWagon)*

make sure your coil ground wire is a direct ground to under battery tray before condemning a coil.


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (GoonersRedWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoonersRedWagon* »_seems like the original cause of the Misfires was just the Ignition wires, as I am not experiencing any CEL's after i swapped the new Ignition coil with the old one that I was about to toss ( good thing I didn't)

so the wires were just not snug enough?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (vwcool)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...12519
OEM coils are worth the $. If time is money, how much does one really save? Sent you PM about coil ground wire, but I think you got that info already. 2.0L wagon, cool car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jettatech at 7:47 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_make sure your coil ground wire is a direct ground to under battery tray before condemning a coil.









Ahh yes.. Gotta learn the hard way on this one. 
Cheers!


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_ http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...12519
OEM coils are worth the $. If time is money, how much does one really save? Sent you PM about coil ground wire, but I think you got that info already. 2.0L wagon, cool car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jettatech at 7:47 PM 1-31-2008_

Yup.. Got it and did the ground overlay.. and the Non OEM coil didn't respond.. Not sure what the deal was. With the New one the CEL would always report and open circuit... with the old dusty crusty coil pack, no CEL's. I'll check this weekend to see if anything is still there but no open circuit


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_
so the wires were just not snug enough?

Wires Were Snug... it may have been an non OEM part causing the issue. I'll reiterate.. New Coil pack open circuit.. Old Coil pack no CEL .. Go Fig


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_ http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...12519
OEM coils are worth the $. If time is money, how much does one really save? Sent you PM about coil ground wire, but I think you got that info already. 2.0L wagon, cool car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jettatech at 7:47 PM 1-31-2008_


Yes, Danka!!


----------



## headshok2002 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (GoonersRedWagon)*

I have to resurrect this thread.
03 beetle, AVH.
Car was misfiring, so I replaced the ignition coil unit (old one was showing cracks). I replaced it with a Beru (OEM) unit. Car went from a sputtering mess to running like a top. However, I now have:
4 Faults Found:
17763 - Cylinder 1 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
P1355 - 35-00 - -
17769 - Cylinder 3 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
P1361 - 35-00 - -
17772 - Cylinder 4 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
P1364 - 35-00 - -
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
P1358 - 35-00 - - 
I have just sold this car, and the buyer's wife would like this CEL gone. Only selling the car certified (not e-tested) so this doesn't NEED to be fixed... but if it's easy, whatever.
Anyhow, I figured I'd give it a shot for him because I have the next couple days off. If it's a cheap fix, I'd do it to make the new owner happy. I'm reading about ground wires... but why would it act up suddenly with the new unit? 



_Modified by headshok2002 at 9:36 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions: MKIV Jetta Wagon 2slo Ignition Circuit Open Circuit Problem (headshok2002)*

There's a fix that involves rewiring one pin on the coil connector to a direct GRD (under battery tray).


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Which Wire.*



elRey said:


> There's a fix that involves rewiring one pin on the coil connector to a direct GRD (under battery tray).


Hello elRey. I am having the same issue with open circuit after a new coil pack and old coil pack. Which pin must I ground under the battery tray? Thank you.


----------

